# Tell a gelding, ask a mare, discuss it with a stallion - scenarios



## clipclop (10 November 2007)

I was pondering on this saying whilst playing with my horses today (I think I have got it the right way around) and I was wondering if any HHOers had been in a situation with a Mare, Gelding and a stallion (not at the same time 
	
	
		
		
	


	




) and what differences there were (if any) in how you dealt with the situation?
Basically I am asking you if the saying is true?


----------



## Jade2007 (10 November 2007)

I can say that with both my gelds I have to TELL them what to do, or they simply wont do it (especially in jumping). With my old mare you didn't really have to tell her, more ask i suppose. I've never dealt with a stallion, so I'm not sure about that one. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 So I think it is mostly true, with some exeptions.


----------



## Llwyncwn (10 November 2007)

Hmmm, have pondered on this one too!  I think that the discussion is with the mare as they are the leaders.  Having said that my mare is always easy to please.  Interesting thread though


----------



## Irishcobs (10 November 2007)

I have odd balls. Gyp you have to discuss with, but he was gelded late and thinks he is a stallion. Hattie you have to tell, but she is lazy and stupid so I'm not suprised.


----------



## Puppy (10 November 2007)

Giggley_Fairy, can you please make your sig smaller to fit within admin's recommended size?  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Thank you. 

We have a joke about how EVERY time we ask Star to do something, even the smallest thing we ASK.  We literally say "Star my lovely, please may I please brush your face??"  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  You really do have to ASK her. She does not like to be told   
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I love mares!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





ETA - I think I've worded that a bit unfairly. So long as you do ask Star, and treat her with respect, she will do exactly what you want and is keen to please


----------



## hannah87 (10 November 2007)

very true in my experiences
my mare is very opinionated and you to tell her what you think, she will then tell you wat she thinks (usually complete opposite) and then try to meet halfway!- altho she usually ends up winning the arguement, or i have to allow her to think she has won, for me to win...... its very complicated but wen youve got her right she gives u a 110%, get her wrong, she will stick 2 fingers up at u....
my gelding however says "mum wat shall i do?"
i say "do this"
he says "ok", very simple blokey type horse he is bless him


----------



## Jade2007 (10 November 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Giggley_Fairy, can you please make your sig smaller to fit within admin's recommended size?  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Thank you. 


[/ QUOTE ]

Haha was doing that and then read post 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Will be sorted in a few mins. For the moment I think I'll untick the add signature box


----------



## Fantasy_World (10 November 2007)

I have to tell the older lad and ask the younger one as he wants to please more ( perhaps due to 'greenness' though?) both are geldings.
Have mostly ridden geldings in the past and I suppose I have not given the question much thought really. Mares a few times but not enough to compare. They were not my own either as they were riding school horses so it is difficult to compare to a situation in which a horse is your very own.
I have ridden a stallion on one occasion, an andalusian stallion, ex film horse belonging to Gerard Naprous. I can honestly say ( although a long time ago lol) that from memory he was the best horse I have ever ridden. Both in attitude and behaviour. The term 'ask' was never truer in his case as he was a true gent and was a pleasure to ride in being very safe and sensible yet forward going ( yes I was brave once lol).
Caz


----------



## chestnut cob (10 November 2007)

I think it is.

Not had any dealings with stallions but I know i've been in situations with my new mare where if it had been the gelding, he would have got a good smack with the whip to get on with it, but if I dared to do that with her she would sulk for days!  With the mare we have to discuss everything and she has to think it's her idea, of we just don't do it.  The gelding could just be bullied a bit (and please don't jump on me for that, enough people on here know me in real life to know full well that my horses aren't bullied, just a turn of phrase  
	
	
		
		
	


	




)!


----------



## Nari (10 November 2007)

I think this is reasonable for most of the mares &amp; geldings I've ridden but there are exceptions. One of my geldings is definately an exception to the rule - ask him nicely or suggest &amp; he's a gent but tell him &amp; he'll tell you in no uncertain terms what you can do!


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (11 November 2007)

I heard the same: tell a gelding, ask a mare, negotiate with a stallion. Well, I'd only ever had geldings til a few months ago when Angel arrived. You don't ASK her anything! I spend 3 months working up a flipping STRATEGY that I then discuss with the whole yard. Then I finally get brave enough to hold a meeting with Angel and get as far as 1.1 on the agenda when she tears the whole thing up, I get her another feed and the whole unpleasant mess is never spoken about again. If she was a business person she'd be Alan Sugar. YOU'RE FIRED!


----------



## Boodle (11 November 2007)

I think tell a gelding definitely rings true.
As does ask a mare.
But the three stallions i've ridden, for me it's always been a case of... "do it, now... please". Personally have found them to be just like geldings and mares have always been the more problematic!
Thats probably why I tend to form more attachments to mares. I like the rebellious streak!


----------



## Tia (11 November 2007)

I have to say I do agree with this comment where mares and geldings are concerned, but not really been my experience with stallions.  

All of my mares are great girls, but not if anyone were to get heavy-handed with them, or try to make them do something they know they aren't supposed to do.  Be nice to my girls and they will give their all to you. 

My geldings, yes anyone can tell them what to do and they will just do it, no questions asked.

Our ex-stallion and the other stallions that I've dealings with have all been like geldings, I have to say.  They have all been, what I would class as, verging on lazy, have had to be pushed on and told what to do.  I'm not sure how they would be with strangers though, I think that is something slightly different between geldings and stallions; geldings can be told what to do by almost anyone, whereas stallions seem to want to know you better before they will trust you.

I dunno; maybe I am just waffling here, but that's been my experience LOL!!


----------



## MagicMelon (11 November 2007)

I dont think its true although have no experience with stallions - probably do discuss it with them! Ive had geldings, probably most of them Ive "told" but 2 geldings Ive had it was definately a case of "ask" or even "bribe"! I have 3 geldings currently - 2 I can tell, the other one I definately have to discuss with! Ive only had 2 mares, cant comment on 1 I currently have as she is a retired shetland so dont ask much of her, but the other one I had was lovely - pretty much told her.


----------



## KatB (11 November 2007)

My gelding is SO much of a mare it is unreal, you have to ask him or he'll say no in no uncertain terms, but he is very marish in all his mannerisms!! . My last gelding was very much a gelding and you had to tell him.


----------



## Daphnelia (11 November 2007)

It is so true, well I havent had a stallion, but my boy and girl fit the bill exactly. Dilly has this wonderful way of giving you a 'look' , rather like this





Harry is very much a 'I go forward? I go left? I go right? I stop? Don't hurt me I'll behave!'  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 he does fret bless him


----------



## Neddies (11 November 2007)

All the mares I've had you've had to ask and it almost depends on what side of the bed they've got out of as to whether they will say yes or no! Most of the geldings I've had you've had to tell, although there were a couple of exceptions whoyou had to ask nicely to get anywhere with them.

As for stallions, like Christiamas said they seem to want to know you better before they trust you, I found this with my horse when he was a stallion. Although now he's a gelding I'd say the same is true, but then could that be because he's a very intelligent Arab?!


----------



## princesskelly (11 November 2007)

I have to ask my mare or she wont be happy! if she's woken up in a bad mood then just put her in the field and let her get over it. IF you boss her around then you get a look as if to whatever or who do you think you are?! then she'll go out of her way to p**s you of! but i love her and would always pick a mare over anything else.


----------



## FinellaGlen (11 November 2007)

My old mare needed to be "told" as did one of my geldings.  Another of my geldings needed to be asked very politely indeed as he was so nervy and my current mare needs asking sometimes and telling sometimes.  She always has a strop when asked to work properly but I am working on reducing the time that the strop lasts.


----------



## clipclop (11 November 2007)

This is an interesting read.
It seems a lot of people think Stallions are not as difficult as they are made out to be. This I find interesting as of the handful of stallions I have "had to do" with they have all been total dobbins to deal with. 
It has always been mares that have been the most likely to pull a face, lift a leg, bite and generally show more aggressive behaviour. Feisty girls hey


----------

